
The way you design web content is about to change - chrbutler
http://www.newfangled.com/the_way_you_design_web_content_is_about_to_change
======
strict9
Love the approach of this article, but the design itself is problematic.

The absurdly large fixed header takes up 20% of the page. Fixed headers, in
particular large ones, are the herpes of page design. You're forced to always
see it even when trying to look at other parts of the page body.

edit: the author of the article sent a thoughtful and kind reply to a snotty
message I sent with the above thoughts. newfangled must be a top-notch
company.

